# Band saw guard



## hman (Jun 2, 2013)

I recently bought an old classic Craftsman/Parks 18" bandsaw.  LOVE that old iron!!!

About the only thing it was missing (other than miter gauge and fence, which are readily available) was a blade guard.  I'd love to have fabricated one out of sheet metal, but my only tool for such work is a vise brake.  

I made the main section of the guard out of a piece of 1 1/4" PVC pipe, sliced to about 3/4 circle lengthwise, then trimmed as needed to clear the features of the lower blade guide and the edge of the upper wheel.  I used the vise brake to bend a right angle steel reinforcing plate so it could be screwed to the pipe along two lines.  Added thumb screws for mounting and gave it a coat of primer.  I'll probably give it a coat of a more appropriate color after I've used it a while and confirmed that it doesn't need further adjustments.


----------



## BKtoys (Jun 2, 2013)

hi john i really do like that guard because it looks like it can be fitted to any bandsaw like my HF vertical horisantal band saw great job)  thanks  Brian


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow!  It looks really nice in place!


Bernie


----------

